

Nation Apparently Believed in Science at Some Point [Satire] - taylorbuley
http://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/nation-apparently-believed-science-point

======
DanAndersen
Scott Alexander wrote a pretty decent rebuttal to the idea of
science/technology stagnating since the moon landing:

[http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/07/21/promising-the-
moon/](http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/07/21/promising-the-moon/)

(an excerpt:)

>There seems to be this thing where people imagine something that would look
really cool, and predict that if we work hard on it for fifty years, we’ll be
able to pull it off. And then fifty years later, when barely any work has been
done on it at all, they start looking for someone to blame.

>Missions to Mars. Lunar colonies. Giant floating solar power satellites.
Undersea domes. Ten mile high arcologies. Humanoid robots.

>Whereas real technology doesn’t advance by heading in the direction of
something that looks cool, unless some government or tycoon is throwing lots
of money in the direction of coolness. Real technology hill-climbs towards
things that are useful and profitable.

>Why haven’t we colonized space yet? For the same reason we haven’t colonized
Antarctica. It’s very cold and not a lot of fun and if you go outside you die.

>In fact, Antarctica is preferable to space in pretty much every way. There is
no reason to colonize space before you have finished colonizing Antarctica.
And there is no reason to colonize Antarctica until you have finished
colonizing Nebraska (population: 9 people per square km).

>I will maintain that even if we had enough space flight technology that
elementary school classes routinely took field trips to Mars, Mars would end
up with two or three scientific bases, a resort where tourists could take
their pictures on Olympus Mons, a compound of very dedicated libertarians, and
nothing else. No domed cities. No colonies fighting for independence. Think
that’s implausible? School children take field trips to the Mojave Desert all
the time, and it pretty much looks like that. Why should Mars prosper more
than a much more habitable comparison area?

